# Adjust Reese Hitch



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

When we got our TT the dealer set up the reese dit. hitch. I was reading somewhere if the TV in lower in the rear to adjust the links---do I add a link or take one link out to do this? It was level before we added all our supplies and I want the rear of the truck to be a little higher-------------thanks in advance!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

kmcfetters said:


> When we got our TT the dealer set up the reese dit. hitch. I was reading somewhere if the TV in lower in the rear to adjust the links---do I add a link or take one link out to do this? It was level before we added all our supplies and I want the rear of the truck to be a little higher-------------thanks in advance!
> [snapback]116947[/snapback]​


Take a link out or add some more tilt to the hitch head angle.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Next dumb question-how do you add more tilt?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

kmcfetters said:


> Next dumb question-how do you add more tilt?
> [snapback]116955[/snapback]​


should be two large bolts holding the hitch head to the shank.
The hole for the bolts should be slotted allowing you to adjust the tilt of the hitchhead which in turn changes the angle of the WD bars.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

If it was me I would take the entire hitch apart and start from scratch -- per the instructions from Reese...

The Rese website states that over 90% of the hitches installed by the dealers are done wrong ... it in fact took me thre complete tries to get it right...

but when you get it right you know it....

but to answer your question -- the less links used the more weight on the front -- but if i was you -- START FROM SCRATCH...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ghosty mentioned something about starting from scratch....................









Most setups I see are wrong. Doesn't matter how many links you take up, 3, 4 or 5, what matters is getting your tow vehicle to sit down equally front and back.

Mike


----------

